

The Illusion of Social Networks - jemeshsu
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/15/illusion-social-networks/

======
dstein
Flagged. Does Techcrunch have a bunch of shill accounts that upvote every one
of their articles?

~~~
sjs382
a duplicate submission is considered an update. I imagine people are auto
submitting them, causing inflated upvotes

~~~
dstein
That sounds easy enough even for Techcrunch bloggers to game.

------
akadien
Man, I'm glad HN doesn't have this problem.

It seems the candle and mirror images should be reversed in the context of
this article (the flame being the illusion). Yes, I understand the "smoke and
mirror" reference.

